# Back Rack and other stuff



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

My friend put my back rack on and Speed Tech 21 inch Linear led




























light bar i added two truck lite led reverse lights here are some pics I'm gonna add some Speed Tech carbine work led lights


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

added a another goody and it works can feel it right out of the box


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Might want to watch this video on YouTube and be careful how you drive through standing water.




Good luck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> added a another goody and it works can feel it right out of the box
> View attachment 203163


What exactly can you "feel right out of the box?"


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

*


Philbilly2 said:



What exactly can you "feel right out of the box?"

Click to expand...

POWER!*


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plow4beer said:


> *POWER!*


No kidding... and to think... the factory air box is good to about 500hp... wonder how many clydesdales are jammed under that hood of beast?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

That was boring and that not me i dont off road or drive through standing water


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> No kidding... and to think... the factory air box is good to about 500hp... wonder how many clydesdales are jammed under that hood of beast?





Philbilly2 said:


> No kidding... and to think... the factory air box is good to about 500hp... wonder how many clydesdales are jammed under that hood of beast?


You guys no I don't see a lot of small stuff, what I have seen of filters like those on 7.3s, the engines get dusted. I ain't knocking the filters, but they need to be kept clean.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I can see this will get beat to death


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I can see this will get beat to death


That was not my point, they will give you more air flow, need to keep them clean.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes i have had K&N filters I know about cleaning them they even have new ones also


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

More dust flow,

From personal experience I’ve seen their filters fail, I’ve seen the wire mesh break apart on the inside of the filter.
you can see big patches of sun after you clean them. I’ve lost engines to K&n filters, I’ll never touch one again.

I wish you luck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Yes i have had K&N filters I know about cleaning them they even have new ones also


If you know the maintenance with them, you will be fine.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> If you know the maintenance with them, you will be fine.


I washed and oiled mine as per the directions and the thing still fell apart.

K&N is the Fram of air filters.
Jmo


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> I washed and oiled mine as per the directions and the thing still fell apart


The ones I saw, the turbos were gone from all the dirt going through. And they rings were shot. They were on tree trucks. So a very dusty/dirty climate.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ya almost need to have two of them. One to run while you’re waiting for the other one to dry after washing it.

How much do they want for that can of filter oil these days?

But I guess a lot of people swear by them or they wouldn’t be in business still ( but so is fram?)


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> How much do they want for that can of filter oil these days?


Just put ATF in a spray bottle...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just put ATF in a spray bottle...


Regular or synthetic?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Regular or synthetic?


Yes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> What exactly can you "feel right out of the box?"


Duh...the filter.

Can't feel it through the cardboard.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Hydromaster said:


> I washed and oiled mine as per the directions and the thing still fell apart.
> 
> K&N is the Fram of air filters.
> Jmo


I guess I'm one of "those guys". For the last 16+ yrs I've replaced the factory air filter with a K&N on every truck we've had (10 trucks or so). In that time we've had 1 fall apart and it was replaced for free. We've never had any issues other than that 1 time. The way I look at it is, it's better than the OEM, & I never had to buy another air filter. But, only a couple of those trucks we've held onto more than 8yrs or 10yrs, and we typically only put 8-12k miles a yr on our trucks.

On top of all that it gives my trucks mad POWER!

edit: FYI, I'm not talking about the open design likes what's been posted


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

plow4beer said:


> I guess I'm one of "those guys". For the last 16+ yrs I've replaced the factory air filter with a K&N on every truck we've had (10 trucks or so). In that time we've had 1 fall apart and it was replaced for free. We've never had any issues other than that 1 time. The way I look at it is, it's better than the OEM, & I never had to buy another air filter. But, only a couple of those trucks we've held onto more than 8yrs or 10yrs, and we typically only put 8-12k miles a yr on our trucks.
> 
> On top of all that it gives my trucks mad POWER!
> 
> edit: FYI, I'm not talking about the open design likes what's been posted


 Good for you, it's just not for me.

With mass airflow sensor's, oxygen sensors electronically controlled fuel injectors, etc etc , I don't think there's any mad power to gain By it.
If the oem filter restricted the airflow a sensor would go off.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Good for you, it's just not for me.
> 
> With mass airflow sensor's, oxygen sensors electronically controlled fuel injectors, etc etc , I don't think there's any mad power to gain By it.
> If the oem filter restricted the airflow a sensor would go off.


I picked up an extra 1/4 acre an hour on my Kaw's...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Just think if you used some sulfur


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I put one of them on my 03 sled puller. At a dyno day in Danville IN, some guy who was pushing just a touch over 500hp still had the factory airbox on his truck. I asked why he did not have an intake to get "just a bit more?" 

He showed me two dyno slips: 1 with an intake on it, and 1 with the facotry airbox on there... 

Needless to say, I have not felt the need waste money on another aftermarket airbox for 'performance gains"


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> More dust flow,
> 
> From personal experience I've seen their filters fail, I've seen the wire mesh break apart on the inside of the filter.
> you can see big patches of sun after you clean them. I've lost engines to K&n filters, I'll never touch one again.
> ...


I've run K&Ns on toys in the past but had a "pre filter" which caught the larger particulates which required blowing the from the inside oot to clean them. The pre filter did reduce the cleaning intervals of the K&N filter which helped with longevity. The pre filters where great for keeping snow from packing on sleds and sand on dune cruisers or dirt bikes. 
I agree with the 2 filter comment so you didn't have to wait for it to dry before you earled it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I picked up an extra 1/4 acre an hour on my Kaw's...
> 
> View attachment 203207


How mulch more earl does it burn?


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

I guess it's time to get back on here to apologize to @PLOWMAN45 for posting the video link. It was not my intention to start a discussion on washable air filters or more power. As a maintenance tech for over forty years, working on cars, trucks, planes, Data Center UPS systems, I've learned the hard way that the best way keep things running correctly is to take care what you have. Yes, I agree that sometimes making changes help, but I try not to second guess an engineer that designed a piece of equipment. If you like the throaty roar of the intake system and more power, be my guest. It's your truck. Good luck.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> I've run K&Ns on toys in the past but had a "pre filter" which caught the larger particulates which required blowing the from the inside oot to clean them. The pre filter did reduce the cleaning intervals of the K&N filter which helped with longevity. The pre filters where great for keeping snow from packing on sleds and sand on dune cruisers or dirt bikes.
> I agree with the 2 filter comment so you didn't have to wait for it to dry before you earled it.


Lol, the prefilter was like a cheap foam headband.
That got tossed in the trash rather quickly.

I ran them on my two kaw650 jet-skis for a short time before I learned my lesson.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol, the prefilter was like a cheap foam headband.
> That got tossed in the trash rather quickly.
> 
> I ran them on my two kaw650 jet-skis for a short time before I learned my lesson.


Yes the foam ones were junk, I was referring these.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Yes the foam ones were junk, I was referring these.
> View attachment 203242


Pantyhose work too...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pantyhose work too...


Not from Southbent and won't know....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

your expensive filter needs a filter.

Lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

yes


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I ran a 14"x4" K&N air filter on my last '78 Camaro for a while. During that time I ended up with more dirt and debris in my carburetor throat area (venturis, boasters and discharge nozzles) then I ever had before. Switched to a regular 14"x4" Purolator paper air filter. Didn't loss any time and my carb was always clean.

K&N oil filters are a different story. I've had great luck with them. 

NYH1.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

If i listen to ever guy who made a YouTube video i would not have my western MVP 3 i would not have used sea foam everyone makes bad videos


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> If i listen to ever guy who made a YouTube video i would not have my western MVP 3 i would not have used sea foam everyone makes bad videos


I've never made a bad video.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've never made a bad video.


 Teenagers make the best vids


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> If i listen to ever guy who made a YouTube video i would not have my western MVP 3 i would not have used sea foam everyone makes bad videos


Don't listen to every guy that makes a video... just watch the ones that are the info you want to listen too. Thumbs Up


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I dont i rarely listen to product reviews on amazon


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

NYH1 said:


> I ran a 14"x4" K&N air filter on my last '78 Camaro for a while. During that time I ended up with more dirt and debris in my carburetor throat area (venturis, boasters and discharge nozzles) then I ever had before. Switched to a regular 14"x4" Purolator paper air filter. Didn't loss any time and my carb was always clean.
> 
> K&N oil filters are a different story. I've had great luck with them.
> 
> NYH1.


Should have just flipped the air cleaner lid over, quick and free 25 hp...........


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

jomama45 said:


> Should have just flipped the air cleaner lid over, quick and free 25 hp...........


I don't think flipping the lid on one of these would've done much for me.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> I don't think flipping the lid on one of these would've done much for me.


Well isn't that uptown.....


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Well isn't that uptown.....


Wouldn't that be _"wicked"_ to you New Hampshirites?

NYH1.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

NYH1 said:


> I don't think flipping the lid on one of these would've done much for me.


Yea, maybe not that kind. I've also been told that if you take an old water heater, cut it in half, and mount it to the hood to create ram air, it's worth 75 hp. Seems legit?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jomama45 said:


> Yea, maybe not that kind. I've also been told that if you take an old water heater, cut it in half, and mount it to the hood to create ram air, it's worth 75 hp. Seems legit?


little more hi tek


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

jomama45 said:


> Yea, maybe not that kind. I've also been told that if you take an old water heater, cut it in half, and mount it to the hood to create ram air, it's worth 75 hp. Seems legit?


Well my current '78 Camaro isn't a Z28 (nor was my 1st '78 Camaro). However, it does have a factory '78/'79 Z28 hood w/non functioning scoop (and fender vents, which are opened from the factory). I opened the scoop up and cut a hole in hood so it functions now. 

This is an example of the hood scoop and fender vents. My car's not in this good of shape....yet.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> Well my current '78 Camaro isn't a Z28 (nor was my 1st '78 Camaro). However, it does have a factory '78/'79 Z28 hood w/non functioning scoop (and fender vents, which are opened from the factory). I opened the scoop up and cut a hole in hood so it functions now.
> 
> This is an example of the hood scoop and fender vents. My car's not in this good of shape....yet.


I had a 81 Z28, 350. Factory functional hood scoop. Wish I had it now. Kid I sold it to totalled it in three weeks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I had a 81 Z28, 350. Factory functional hood scoop. Wish I had it now. Kid I sold it to totalled it in three weeks.


Did you stop wearing your Members Only jacket when you sold it?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Did you stop wearing your Members Only jacket when you sold it?


That's in a box in the celler.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I had a 81 Z28, 350. Factory functional hood scoop. Wish I had it now. Kid I sold it to totalled it in three weeks.


Yeah the '80/'81 Z28's hoods/scoops were nice! 

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> That's in a box in the celler.


Good I here they making come back in Southbent and maybe AJ with take it oof your hands...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Good I here they making come back in Southbent and maybe AJ with take it oof your hands...


Ya know, there might even be some of those disco jeans saved tooo.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the who topic hijacked by stupid post


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's get back to the OP's topic...if not, the OP can let me know if he wants to start a new thread and we can close this if need be


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I gonna have more pics and video maybe ready for Winter


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

^^ Looks good, You will be seen for sure!!! Just ask the neighbors !! Thumbs Up


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

thanks it looked good last night


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I made a new channel


----------



## HarryTHook (Dec 29, 2017)

Thats a lot of lights, looks good. How much flashback do you get from the strobes blinking on the plow? I have a backrack on my 15 Silverado with forward and reverse high mounted lights, had to angle the reverse ones to the side so they did not just illuminate the bed and salter.
Sometimes more light makes it harder to see what your working on......


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Well is hasn't snowed yet but i will let you know


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Z6 heads from Speed tech


----------

